# Help needed - how to split midi signal



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 13, 2017)

I currently have only five octave midi controller and I am looking for a simple configuration solution that would allow me to split the signal at Cubase so that the first octave would be actually interpreted as 1-2 octaves lower than it is. The reason is that sometimes I want to control Sonokinetic or similar Kontakt library that has quite distinct control setup.

Is there a simple way to create a midi filter / logic that would work like this:

- if the incoming midi note is less than certain note, alter it with -1 or -2 octaves rule
- if the incoming midi note is higher or equal than that note, do nothing


----------



## Sam Reed (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Celestial Aeon,

I don't have Cubase, but as no one else has responded yet, I'll weigh in with some ideas in case they're helpful:

-- Bidule plugin from Plogue is what I would use for this kind of thing, just because I own it and have become somewhat familiar with it. Bidule has a bit of a perplexing learning curve, but once you get used to it, this kind of thing would take only a minute or two to put together. You might be able to use the free standalone version to test if this works for you before spending money on the plugin. 
-- I'm not sure about this one, but free plugin suite "pizmidi collection" by "insert piz here" might be able to do this. It can definitely split your keyboard into zones, just not sure if it can be coupled with a transpose function. It's a MIDI plugin in VST format (not a VSTi plugin); not sure that works in Cubase, but you probably are way ahead of me on that count 

There are probably other plugins that can do this kind of thing, even free ones, that I'm not aware of. So if you haven't found a way to do it in Cubase itself, might be worth searching for plugins.

Hope this wasn't a waste of your time,
Sam


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 24, 2018)

Another free tool that might do this is CodeFN42 NoteMapper.

The PizMIDI collection can be hard to find. Here are the most recent downloads:

https://code.google.com/archive/p/pizmidi/downloads

To get the whole set, you need to grab both the pizmidi* and pizjuce* files for your operating system. As Sam Reed said, some of these are VST's rather than VSTi's. Some DAW's don't care about this but others (for example, Acoustica Mixcraft) do.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 24, 2018)

I use midipatch bay for Mac for routing...and Bidule for routing and remapping CCs.


----------



## Sam Reed (Jan 25, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> The PizMIDI collection can be hard to find. Here are the most recent downloads:
> 
> https://code.google.com/archive/p/pizmidi/downloads



Thanks for that link, rrichard63. Turns out I didn't have the latest version and didn't even know it. Are the pizjuce files something unique to Windows? I didn't see a Mac version for download; not sure if I'm missing anything that might make my life easier.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sam Reed said:


> Thanks for that link, rrichard63. Turns out I didn't have the latest version and didn't even know it. Are the pizjuce files something unique to Windows? I didn't see a Mac version for download; not sure if I'm missing anything that might make my life easier.


I'm not sure I can answer that question. I don't have a Mac and so can't open the Mac files to do a comparison. The original Insert Piz Here website has vanished. It had answers to some of these questions.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 25, 2018)

Have you posted to the Steinberg forums? They have quite a few Cubase "Gurus" there..


----------



## Sam Reed (Jan 26, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm not sure I can answer that question. I don't have a Mac and so can't open the Mac files to do a comparison. The original Insert Piz Here website has vanished. It had answers to some of these questions.



Thanks for taking the time to reply, rrichard63. All I could tell from a google search was that the pizjuce files use the JUCE framework (which I'm completely unfamiliar with) ... but the link to JUCE went to a defunct page. I won't lose sleep over it


----------

